# Corner columns



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

My cemetery is my main focus this year so I decided to add corner columns to the fencing in additions to my existing entry columns. The coloring has changed from the entry column, they'll be repainted when I get them out.










These are the gargoyle on top of the columns with upward lighting

Corner Columns :: DSCN2329.flv video by daboes - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid10.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/daboes/Corner%20Columns/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a148/daboes/Corner%20Columns/DSCN2329[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice! I really like the exposed brick, and the gargoyles are really cool!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Those Are Awesome... Great Job


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

very nice


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ooooooooo nice


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice details with the light!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those are nice ..
ilike the color changing light with it.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very VERY nice!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neato.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great Job!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Those columns are outstanding! Amazing work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Mr.U


----------

